# RFC ICIS Waiting list



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi everyone

Have just phoned up to see where we are on the waiting list for our 2nd self funded icis.  Apparently now the lists are 14 - 16mts from when you signed.  Was quite shocked as originally it was 9 - 13mts.  Anyone else been told this.

Gx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Gilly

I was told that there was such a backlog on NHS list that they are trying to clear that and making private patients wait longer.

Good luck huni

Pat
xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi Pat

Bit mift at it but will check back after summer and then maybe think about somewhere else.  The only thing is that they are all so expensive.

gx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Good evening ladies, I'm sure that's a shock to those of you wanting to get going.

I must say I'm quite relieved because we had our NHS go & got a BFN on the 22nd April.  We signed on to both lists at the same time & I'm really scared of our private offer coming through soon.  I'm just not ready to go again & don't think I will be for a good while yet.  We stayed so positive the whole way through our treatment & everything went really well.  I didn't have many bad side effects so am not scared about it from that point of view.  I think I'll just be expecting it to go the same way next time & need to get that out of my head before we get started.  I also want to lose 3 stone.

Does anyone know if I can delay my private treatment when the offer comes in?  What excuse should I give & how long can it be delayed before I lose my place?

Thanks for any & all advice in advance xxxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

hey footprints

i heard one of the other girls say that she was able to defer her tx for 3 months and that you are allowed to do that twice before they put you to the bottom of the list again

love
Pat
xx


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

hi footprints

We were able to suspended our names at the top of list while we did our nhs go.  Then we reactivated our names and started again 3 months later with our 1st private.  Give them a ring an ask.

Gx


----------



## MaybeBaby79 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks girls.  I'll wait for my review meeting first I suppose and see how I feel after that. xx


----------

